# Odorant



## soapfan2012 (Aug 19, 2015)

:wave: :arrow:
Hallo everyone, I am new here
I tried myself in soap making a couple of times, and realized that I am more into the nice smell rather the functionality of the soap.
Could anyone suggest me a craft how I can make ‘things’ that just give odor (but also look nice and maybe also functional)
thanks


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hello and welcome.  Please be sure not to post the same question in more than one forum topic.  It makes it extremely confusing for those who choose to respond.   As for other things that you can do for just fragrance, you could do solid perfumes, roll-on perfumes.


----------



## Susie (Aug 19, 2015)

Or some of those wax melts to put in the little thingies that are so popular right now.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Aug 19, 2015)

Is Melt & Pour base available where you live? Fragrance will hold up in this base much better than cold process soap, and it is also a great for making decorative soaps. I think that hot process would also be a better option for retaining the scent, but the soap will have a more rustic look.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 19, 2015)

Candles. Room air freshener sprays. Potpourri. Reed diffusers. Scented note paper and greeting cards. 

About.com is another good resource for ideas along this line. Good luck!


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi Soapfan- welcome back- it's been awhile! :wave:

My favorite things to make just for the sake of the smell are wax melts, room sprays, and/or little organza bags filled with scented potpourri. 


IrishLass


----------



## soapfan2012 (Aug 20, 2015)

OliveOil2 said:


> Is Melt & Pour base available where you live? Fragrance will hold up in this base much better than cold process soap, and it is also a great for making decorative soaps. I think that hot process would also be a better option for retaining the scent, but the soap will have a more rustic look.


do you think a regular cold process plain soap will do if I prepare it for melt and pour base

 thanks everyone,
could anyone suggest a forum for potpourri, I think it is something to try for the beginning.



shunt2011 said:


> Hello and welcome.  Please be sure not to post the same question in more than one forum topic.  It makes it extremely confusing for those who choose to respond.   As for other things that you can do for just fragrance, you could do solid perfumes, roll-on perfumes.



Thank you and sorry for the confusion.
can you give me a link to solid perfumes?
thanks


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 20, 2015)

soapfan2012 said:


> Thank you and sorry for the confusion.
> 
> can you give me a link to solid perfumes?
> 
> thanks




Over in the bath and body section is a thread about making perfume and people are discussing solid option


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 20, 2015)

soapfan2012 said:


> do you think a regular cold process plain soap will do if I prepare it for melt and pour base
> 
> thanks everyone,
> could anyone suggest a forum for potpourri, I think it is something to try for the beginning.
> ...


 
Check out Wholesale Supplies Plus website under recipes.  They have a bunch of ideas.  Solid perfume and roll-on as well as other suggestions and recipes.  I started with one of theirs and tweaked it to my liking.


----------

